# Walleye bite is On!!!



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

caught 7 eyes 6/20 from 7pm - 9:15pm . Avon Point off the the wreck buoy westward in 49.5 - 48ft of water.On a scorpion spoon blue razberry. 20 jet diver 125ft back - 100 out on inline planer.17" - 19" put back a 15"er. 1 goby - 1 yellowP - 3 white P - all on worms drifting. was in the wrong area while drifting too shallow. When I hit 46.5ft caught 1st eye.Should have listened to my sonar, mark no eye catch no eye.Marked fish then started cating them. Get out before the warm water chases the too deep or east let last year. Just pretend you are at Mosquito . :B


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

where you been ? the good walleye bite has been on from the islands to easlake for the past 3 weeks. mostly the good eaters though.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I just got on the bite a few nights ago. And it's sweet.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

I know the bites been good for weeks.I don't see any posts ever mentioning it. Everyone on this site can't be shore bound . So I'm spreading the word before the warm water chases the fish away!!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

icehuntR said:


> I know the bites been good for weeks.I don't see any posts ever mentioning it. Everyone on this site can't be shore bound . So I'm spreading the word before the warm water chases the fish away!!!


I beg to differ check the lake erie fishing reports, according to the site its been HOT HOT HOT, but cooled down as of late.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

icehuntR if you've been looking in this forum for fishing reports, its the wrong place, like already mentioned.

Check out the "tons" of reports in the Lake Erie fishing reports forum.  The bite has been reported to be HOT from the reefs all the way to Conneaut.


----------

